

Reborn IBM Model M a great improvement on average keyboards, features USB port - jseliger
http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2008/05/07/product-review-unicomp-customizer-keyboard/

======
lincolnq
For me the quality of a keyboard is based entirely on how well my wrists and
fingers deal with typing on it. I have been using a Kinesis keyboard for
nearly a year and it makes my finger pain nearly go away. When I use my laptop
keyboard instead, it comes back within a few days -- it's just immensely more
comfortable on the Kinesis.

It's $300, but the cost-benefit analysis was easy for me to make: if I don't
buy it, I either can't type (not really an option for me), or I end up
spending much more than that on surgery or something insane.

I don't know what technology is behind the springs in the keys, but it has two
important characteristics for my fingers -- it doesn't require much force to
press, and I can type without my fingers "hitting bottom" (the keys travel
quite far, 4mm according to their website, and they activate at 2mm).
Furthermore, the keyboard makes a little electronic 'click' when the key
activates, providing that auditory feedback.

------
rufo
I went on a bit of a Keyboard Quest earlier this year...

1) Started with a Microsoft Natural USB keyboard - one of the split ones.
Good, but not great keyfeel, and lots of typing on my MBP 17" got me used to
typing on a standard keyboard again... I felt like going back to mechanical
keyswitches, so...

2) Moved to an original IBM Model M and a PS/2 adapter.. Great, except for the
immediately apparent fact that there was no Windows/Command key, thereby
making it _incredibly_ useless for a Mac power user.

3) Moved to a Griffin iMate and Apple Extended Keyboard II - The Nimitz.
Worked fine, but the key feel was a little flimsy compared to the Model M.

4) Moved to a Griffin iMate and Apple Extended Keyboard I - The USS
Enterprise. Liked the key feel a little better, but still didn't have that
Model M feel to it.

5) Bought a USB Unicomp Customizer. Key feel of the Model M, with the
Windows/Command key to keep me happy. It doesn't have the same internal metal
frame, which does make it feel rather lighter when picking it up and perhaps
slightly flimsier, but nothing you'd notice when actually typing on it... as
near as I can tell, the keyswitches themselves are identical.

Thumbs up on the Unicomp Customizer, but the old-fashioned Apple keyboards are
very nice as well... anything with mechanical keyswitches will feel far better
than a new-fangled membrane keyboard. Well worth the $60 IMHO.

~~~
jseliger
The old Apple keyboards are nice, if you can find one in decent condition -- I
couldn't. Matias produces a new version of the Extended II called the Tactile
Pro 2, but it's not nearly as good as the Customizer, as I discuss <a
href="[http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/product-review-
mati...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2007/10/18/product-review-matias-
tactile-pro-2/)">here</a>.

------
gunderson
WARNING: I used a model M for a few years and during that time got into the
habit of pounding the keys far harder than necessary. This has led to some RSI
problems.

Beware. The model M was designed to please secretaries who were used to
positive click from the days of mechanical typewriters -- it's silly, and
analogous to making running shoes with metal in the back to mimic the jingling
of spurs.

I did enjoy the positive click, it made my typing sound like some sort of
engine rattling away... but that entertainment comes at a cost.

------
chuchurocka
I'm using a dell AT101W that I found deep within my organizations
storage...It's not quite a model M but it has the buckling springs and that
distinctive clacking when i type. everyone in my office knows when i'm typing,
don't know whether or not that is good...

------
axod
Jesus christ what's the key travel there? 1cm or so?

~~~
maw
I measured it: on the Model M I'm using right now, the keys go down by about
.4cm. It's an IBM, though; it may be that newer incarnations of the design are
different.

~~~
axod
Anything more than 1mm or so and my productivity would die.

------
alaskamiller
I love my Model M's. I bought 2 off eBay and have been using them on my
computers ever since. One had a key stick (not mechanical, oddly) but the
seller sent me a replacement for free. If these new clones are any good I
would love to pick up a couple.

